# Laser swamp question



## sreynolds (Aug 3, 2015)

What color lasers is everyone using? I have seen green a lot. Has any one used red? Just wondering how that would look?


----------



## FarscapeOne (Oct 10, 2013)

I think the reason everyone tends to use green is it's more visible to the human eye than the red lasers due to the wavelength of the light.


----------



## kallen (Jun 23, 2008)

Green says swamp and as farscapeone pointed out, much brighter than most of the rest of the colors. Red, blue says more sci-fi to me, although red in a hack and slash scene could work well.


----------



## Whispers in the Park (Apr 3, 2008)

I did a swamp room last year with green lasers and it was a huge hit. I bought mine on ebay for a fraction of the cost, but they shipped directly from China so took a bit longer. Just look up Industrial 532nm 50mW Green Laser LINE Module/with power adapt and bracket and you can get them around $20 or less each. Get more than you think you need. I used 6 in a room that was 16 x 12.


----------



## HallowEve (Apr 13, 2009)

What is a great laser to use that isn't extremely expensive these days? That will do the effect without modifying or adding mirrors?


----------



## charlie (Jul 9, 2007)

Wow! I've never seen or heard of these. This is awesome. After checking the price, ($900!) I decided it would be a no-go - but then I saw Whisper's post! This is something I may try this year.


----------



## Hauntactor (Nov 27, 2016)

Whispers in the Park said:


> I did a swamp room last year with green lasers and it was a huge hit. I bought mine on ebay for a fraction of the cost, but they shipped directly from China so took a bit longer. Just look up Industrial 532nm 50mW Green Laser LINE Module/with power adapt and bracket and you can get them around $20 or less each. Get more than you think you need. I used 6 in a room that was 16 x 12.


How did they look in a room that size? I'm planning on using the effect in my garage for a party this year. I've never really seen them used in a room larger than like 100 sq/ft though.


----------

